# Carbon steel pan



## Uncle Mike (Feb 13, 2019)

Got a new carbon steel pan for omelette. 

After seasoning.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 14, 2019)

Nice pan. I have a couple and they are the bees knees. Just for future posting, we have a thread for new kitchen gear acquisitions.

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/kitchen-scores-post-your-new-gear-here.670/


----------



## PC315 (Feb 14, 2019)

How do you like the de buyer? I bought my carbon steel from Made In and the handle feels more comfortable.


----------



## slickmamba (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks like a great start to the seasoning!


----------



## gotmail1414 (Feb 14, 2019)

How have your omelettes turned out?


----------



## hawkoath (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice looking seasoning. Hope it works out for you


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 17, 2019)

I have the same pan_, _love that thing.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 17, 2019)

Same pan. The got mine seasoned like that. Then first thing I cooked peeled it up. Repeatedly. 

I quit fighting it. I used it as a roasting pan for small Cornish hens and roast. I would get it solar hot in my grill and sear fish. The handle took a beating. It looks crunchy. The silicon button is hanging on by a miracle. It’s stiff and brittle. Haha. 

It’s pretty slick now. Just made a kimchee egg scramble for dinner. It wiped clean with a damp sponge. Phew!
Yesterday I made my wife some potstickers. It was anybody’s guess for awhile, but they released with a shake when the crust formed. Phew x2!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 17, 2019)

My crappy Teflon pan might not survive the week.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 29, 2019)

Another half year in since my last post.

Update. My pan sits on the stove now. It looks like ass. The silicon button got all crusty and fell off. My handle looks bubbly and crusty but still works. It gets used as a small roasting pan in my gas grill. I get it hot and dump fish fillets in. It’s so hot it flames up. I use it for eggs and grilled sandwiches. It is slick like Teflon. It isn’t jet black in color but very blotchy dark brown. I don’t think it’s getting any darker. It does it all (if the food fits - my pan is about 8’ diameter)

I still think cast iron sears steaks and chops better. But I swear I hear angels hoop and holler when I flip an egg over without a spatula. It’s a great pan and I love it.

I clean it with a semi stiff dish brush and hot water. Heat it up on the stove (to dry) and wipe it with a tiny bit of grape seed oil.

I’m a fan.


----------



## podzap (Sep 15, 2019)

Whenever I buy a new De Buyer, I pull the silicon bee off of the handle and throw it into the junk drawer.

You can season them via a variety of techniques, but I've found that nothing works quite like using a powerful gas burner outside. Especially when re-seasoning.


----------

